# Looking for a puppy on Oahu!



## ashleygrimaldi (Sep 6, 2011)

My husband and I have been searching for weeks for a golden puppy to purchase on this island. So far I've only found one ad though, and the breeder just doesn't seem like someone I want to get a puppy from. Does anyone have any breeder recommendations, or know of any other avenues by which I could search?

I've contacted the akc of Hawaii and unfortunately they had no recommendation, but suggested I go to a dog show and speak to breeders myself, so we are planning to go next month. I was thinking of also calling vets, but I'm not sure if that would be weird? Like do people do that?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Aloha!  Welcome to the forum. Have you tried contacting the local golden retriever club?

*Golden Retriever Club of Hawaii* 
Moke Strassberg
(808) 488-1134 
Updated 4/7/2004​


----------



## ashleygrimaldi (Sep 6, 2011)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Aloha!  Welcome to the forum. Have you tried contacting the local golden retriever club?
> 
> *Golden Retriever Club of Hawaii*
> Moke Strassberg
> ...



Yes  that is who told me to attend a dog show.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

You may have to end up finding a breeder in the continental U.S. and have the puppy flown out to Hawaii. Hopefully you can find a good breeder on the island though! Wish I could be of more help. I would definitely attend a dog show - speak to golden breeders there and see if they can recommend anything/anyone.


----------



## embreeo (Aug 19, 2006)

kdmarsh said:


> You may have to end up finding a breeder in the continental U.S. and have the puppy flown out to Hawaii. Hopefully you can find a good breeder on the island though! Wish I could be of more help. I would definitely attend a dog show - speak to golden breeders there and see if they can recommend anything/anyone.


The problem with having a puppy flown from the continental U.S. is that the state of Hawaii has a very strict quarantine program - almost all dogs entering the state must be quarantined for 120 days.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

embreeo said:


> The problem with having a puppy flown from the continental U.S. is that the state of Hawaii has a very strict quarantine program - almost all dogs entering the state must be quarantined for 120 days.


This is true so not a good idea if one wants a pup.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, I did not know this! I assumed since HI is part of the U.S. they didn't do quarantine. That sucks.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Goldens | Sand Dollar Retrievers

These guys are located in Maui. Mind you, I haven't checked the dogs for all their health clearances so they might not be a reputable kennel, but you could at least look into them. The Golden Retriever Club of Hawaii recommended them on their website.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Try contacting Lei Taft... she is a great lady... we went to crufts togehter a couple years back and she is a judge... she is in Volcano Hawaii 
Mrs. Lei Taft
P.O. Box 118
Volcano, HI 96785 

Email: [email protected]


----------

